# Anyone ever installed their own septic system?



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Just curious to see if anyone has ever done their own and is it possible for me to do?


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Too many variables at this point to give you a good answer. 

Have you had a septic designer do a plan? I just finished a gravity system. The two big things were digging the trenches and setting a 1000 gal concrete tank. Other than that, it is pretty straight forward. Passed inspection last week.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

and dont forget the d-box better be on the money


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Just curious to see if anyone has ever done their own and is it possible for me to do?


If it has to be inspected---I would Hire it done--unless you have a back hoe--a way to haul and set a tank. If its not going to be inspected---------Sure Go For It. In the last 10 years I have built several that didn't have to be inspected for no cost----One is just a 55 gallon barrel with some holes in the top few inches of the barrel with several inches of busted blocks/bricks/rocks around the outer edge. Its been going for 10 years--just a single person living there with no washer---my dirt is sandy so it drains well. The last one I dug 4 years ago was to just be temporary---I just dug a hole 4ft square, 3ft deep and layed tin over it(its in a spot that can't be driven over). It is still working good(no cave in). There is so many different types of soil---so each tank, field line is usually different. Randy


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My husband has done 2, one that had to be inspected...so yes, it is possible for you to do. 
(On the one that had to be inspected...the inspector told us that she "disapproved" of people doing their own septic systems...we found out later her husband was a septic contractor!)


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Fire-Man said:


> If it has to be inspected---I would Hire it done--unless you have a back hoe--a way to haul and set a tank. If its not going to be inspected---------Sure Go For It. In the last 10 years I have built several that didn't have to be inspected for no cost----One is just a 55 gallon barrel with some holes in the top few inches of the barrel with several inches of busted blocks/bricks/rocks around the outer edge. Its been going for 10 years--just a single person living there with no washer---my dirt is sandy so it drains well. The last one I dug 4 years ago was to just be temporary---I just dug a hole 4ft square, 3ft deep and layed tin over it(its in a spot that can't be driven over). It is still working good(no cave in). There is so many different types of soil---so each tank, field line is usually different. Randy


I would be very careful about using point-discharge systems like barrels and such, with no leach field. Yes, in sand or loam, they will "work," if work means the water drains away. But if you are putting anything other than gray water (sink, dishwasher, or washer water) through it, you need leach field lines to spread out the discharge area and slow the drainage rate. That's cuz if you don't do that, the water and all its bacterial load drains away nicely -- in a very concentrated area, and right into the groundwater which feeds people's wells. The key is slow release of the water over large area, so that the soil has adequate time to purify it before it reaches groundwater.

French drains and pit septic systems like are described above are fine for gray water, but please do everyone a favor and don't use them for black water (water with any kind of biological waste in it, including from a garbage disposal). Once that bacteria and protozoa get in the groundwater, it isn't easy to get them back out.

On the original post, you can install your own septic system, if your county inspector is agreeable to it. I would get a sense of that by talking to him or her first before starting, and be sure you know all the particulars of what the inspector wants to see to pass it. Then just be sure he or she sees those things when you are done.

Cost-wise versus the hassle of doing it yourself, I am not convinced the difference in price where I live justifies all the work and hardships, nor the time spent while you go through the learning curve. And I've done it both ways.

You'll have to do your own comparison, based on your locale.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

CAN you do it? Yes. Should you do it? I'd check with your state inspection agentcy as a start to find out if you are allowed, legally. In my state it is permitted for the homeowner to get their own permits, but they are still subject to inspection. 
It would be a shame to get tagged later and have to remove a system that didn't meet the criteria for your area. 
Myself I'd rather have an experienced operator dig the drain field without smearing the soil.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> CAN you do it? Yes. Should you do it? I'd check with your state inspection agentcy as a start to find out if you are allowed, legally. In my state it is permitted for the homeowner to get their own permits, but they are still subject to inspection.
> It would be a shame to get tagged later and have to remove a system that didn't meet the criteria for your area.
> Myself I'd rather have an experienced operator dig the drain field without smearing the soil.


In Wisconsin your septic system needs permits and inspection. However, the county building person in charge of septic systems mentioned that I could have it designed by someone, and I would install it to those specs. The person that did our perk test said he could design the system. Sort of best of both worlds. You get a professional plan, but you get to do the back breaking labor. 

Michael


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Just curious to see if anyone has ever done their own and is it possible for me to do?


Yeah. We bought a 5 gallon plastic container and a bunch of sawdust! Viola! Septic system. LOL

donsgal


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2006)

Here in Alabama and many other states you have to have a state certifed installer. I just had one repaired for my sister in law and had to apply for a permit, they came out looked at the location, I called a liscened septic tank company, one that I know and they contacted the inspector he agreed on what it needed. 
Two year ago no permit no inspection but do it your self no longer. Now maby if you went to the schools and took the test and passed it you might but too many people did like past posters and burried barrels, and did other things that polluted ground water and now you do it with out a permit you will have to remove it and pay a fine, if you have pollluted ground water you are in deep trouble. 
If Alabama has started doing the permits and all it is soon going to be everywhere. 
In this case I agree because I get my water out of a spring, no problem because we have control of all the land feeding that water table, but the cabin we bought north of us did not have a real spetic system and was polluting the creek behind our house, but no longer.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Like any thing else, (building a nuclear bomb?),.....if you know what you are doing......I guess you can do it...........

It's not "rocket science"..BUT it is necessary to do it well. AND, It is a LOT of diggin'. without a "backhoe."













Good Luck,
Bruce


----------



## tchan (Nov 28, 2006)

I put one in myself about 10 years ago in Winslow, AZ where I was living at the time and it was a huge amount of work and digging. Even with a top of the line John Deere backhoe! I saved a lot of money(the whole thing including perk test cost about $1800) but I swore never again.


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

I talked to the county about it and they said I could do it myself, but it still needed to be inspected by them. I was planning on buying the tank and renting equipment for two days to do all digging, have gravel delivered, and pay relatives to do it. Would cost me around 1500.00. I asked them what would happen if I didn't call them and tell them I did it, cause it is way off the beaten path. They said they would never know unless later someone complained if there was a problem. I don't plan on using sub standard stuff. I plan to do it right. I just don't have 3000.00 to do it with a local septic man. I will keep thinking on it, but I do appreciate you guys/gals helping me.


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

I did one of mine. Rented a backhoe for the weekend and dug the trenches and the hole for the tank. They tank company brought the tank and set it, nothing really to do there. Getting the gravel level was the worst part. I would change some things I did, but I would do it again. Saved a whole bunch of money and mine was also inspected. (Plus I know it was done right...)


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our building permit required a perc. The soil science / septic engineer guy, found a spot on my land that would pass and he designed our system; all for $100.

Around here it is assumed that you will be doing it yourself.

The state does require an inspection, everything built must be inspected, by the owner, and the owner must sign a certificate and send it in to the state certifying that everything was done to the owner's specs and all building codes were followed.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

How to build your own septic system,
http://www.eco-nomic.com/septic.htm

You may find this site helpfull.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

We have a home-built one at a Cabin. It is only a 50 gallon metal barrel and the drain line. When we bought it the man showed us where not to drive over. That system (the home built one) works better than the one at our other house built by "professionals" and inspected.


----------



## BackwoodsIdaho (Nov 2, 2004)

Fire-Man said:


> If it has to be inspected---I would Hire it done--unless you have a back hoe--a way to haul and set a tank. If its not going to be inspected---------Sure Go For It. In the last 10 years I have built several that didn't have to be inspected for no cost----One is just a 55 gallon barrel with some holes in the top few inches of the barrel with several inches of busted blocks/bricks/rocks around the outer edge. Its been going for 10 years--just a single person living there with no washer---my dirt is sandy so it drains well. The last one I dug 4 years ago was to just be temporary---I just dug a hole 4ft square, 3ft deep and layed tin over it(its in a spot that can't be driven over). It is still working good(no cave in). There is so many different types of soil---so each tank, field line is usually different. Randy


I wouldn't even begin to call these abominations a septic system. This is more of a hazardous waste site or environmental clean up area. If you are going to do something, for god sakes, at least try to do it right so that those that follow you don't have to clean up your mess. 

For the record, I have installed two systems both inspected by DEQ and both passed. Not hard to do and not hard to design UNLESS you end up in a non-conventional system (ie mound, anerobic dosing, envirotranspiration beds etc). The alternative systems are best left to a pro.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

BackwoodsIdaho said:


> I wouldn't even begin to call these abominations a septic system. This is more of a hazardous waste site or environmental clean up area. If you are going to do something, for god sakes, at least try to do it right so that those that follow you don't have to clean up your mess.
> 
> For the record, I have installed two systems both inspected by DEQ and both passed. Not hard to do and not hard to design UNLESS you end up in a non-conventional system (ie mound, anerobic dosing, envirotranspiration beds etc). The alternative systems are best left to a pro.


Well Did Someone P-e in your Breakfast cereal or something?? Your system works--I guess---I know mine does---Maybe its not Up to YOUR Standard, but I really don't see the difference in dumping your waste in a few cubic feet circle and it seep outwards than dumping it in a concrete box and allowing it to Spread all under your yard. Mine is under the dirt too---nothing to clean up when I am gone. I TOO know how to build a system because I have several rental homes with inspected systems that I had installed--------I feel If I want to build a system like I described above---I feel its my business where I want my Waste Put---I am not dumping oil----Calm Down---Get a Fresh Bowl of Cereal--------Smile!! Randy

PS---


BackwoodsIdaho said:


> The alternative systems are best left to a pro


 I did tell the Man if it had to be inspected--To hire it done.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

we were going to do ours till we found a guy to do the job for 1800 complete didnt pay for me to take up my time


----------



## yellowsprings (Feb 1, 2006)

We built our home and installed the septic system. We had to apply to the county for a permit. We had to do a perk test along with a plot plan. DH and his friend rented a backhoe and dug the trenches. The septic tank was set in the hole by the company we purchased it from. 

We only had to leave a few important sections open to be inspected. The whole thing really wasn't that bad, just a lot of hard work. I don't remember the total cost as this was 8 years ago, but it was considerably less than having a contractor install one.

One thing to note about the non standard leach fields, when you go to sell your home in the future, septic tank and leach field inspections (required by mortgage companies) will be done. You will have to spend thousands of dollars to bring your systems up to code before anyone will purchase your property.


----------



## BackwoodsIdaho (Nov 2, 2004)

Fire-Man said:


> Well Did Someone P-e in your Breakfast cereal or something?? Your system works--I guess---I know mine does---Maybe its not Up to YOUR Standard, but I really don't see the difference in dumping your waste in a few cubic feet circle and it seep outwards than dumping it in a concrete box and allowing it to Spread all under your yard. Mine is under the dirt too---nothing to clean up when I am gone. I TOO know how to build a system because I have several rental homes with inspected systems that I had installed--------I feel If I want to build a system like I described above---I feel its my business where I want my Waste Put---I am not dumping oil----Calm Down---Get a Fresh Bowl of Cereal--------Smile!! Randy
> 
> PS--- I did tell the Man if it had to be inspected--To hire it done.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

BackwoodsIdaho said:


> We are supposed to take care of the earth not pollute it.


I Agree-----Now lets go get a fresh bowl of cereal!! Randy


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have not done our system yet.

But the guy that did our perc test and designed it was very friendly. What he gave me is a very simple set of directions on how to build it all. I really see no problem in doing it. It seems very simple and straight forward.

Since the whole perc test and system design cost me so little. I see no reason not to do it completely legal and legitimate.

I plan to do it all myself anyway.

Around here, the perc test and system design was a prerequisite before LURC would issue a building permit. But now that I have it, I think that it was a good $100 to spend. 

I would not have known otherwise, how to design the system. Or how it would have effected the ecology.

I think that folks should just break down and have their system designed by a professional. It is cheap and easy.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

My DH did one for us a few years back. Got some worksheet from the state so it was legal for us. However it did prove to be to small and we did hire a leach field put in by a pro a few years later. We used the same tank though. Didn't have a big enough drain field I think. Must depend on the state whether you can do your own or not.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

BackwoodsIdaho said:


> We are supposed to take care of the earth not pollute it.


What exactly are you eating that you are worried about your crap polluting the earth?

Pete


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

RedneckPete said:


> What exactly are you eating that you are worried about your crap polluting the earth?
> 
> Pete


LOL-----Pete you "stirring crap"!! LOL I Was raised with a outhouse----No Leach Field. Got to get back to My Bowl Of Cereal. Randy


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Just remember to make sure your leach field is LEVEL. If you slope it all of the water and ??? runs to the down hill side and floods that area and eventually clogs it. A leach field is supposed to distibute the water from the septic system equally all over it.

I have a system called a self priming pulse dose system. My leach field is about 60 feet vertical drop from my 3 compartment septic tank. The last compartment hold 100 gallons and when it fills up it self primes the syphon and runs all 100 gallons into the leach field all at once. Then no more goes into the leach field until the next 100 gallons is saved up. It is supposed to make the leach field last 3-4 times longer.


----------



## steader (Dec 1, 2006)

A lot of good 'discussion' here. In the area we're looking at purchasing land it looks like there are only about 6 septic systems people, any recommendations on looking for a professional to design the system? Apparently in Texas it isn't necessary to have a permit if building the septic 100 ft away from the property line and on anything >= 10 acres. 



> Â§ 366.052. PERMIT NOT REQUIRED FOR ON-SITE SEWAGE
> DISPOSAL ON CERTAIN SINGLE RESIDENCES. (a) Sections 366.051,
> 366.053, 366.054, and 366.057 do not apply to an on-site sewage
> disposal system of a single residence that is located on a land
> ...


----------

